# Baron and Nash: Best friends forever



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Those guys rock.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

what the ****? :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

yea wtf is this.. :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They look like they are in venice.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

LMAO. I love Nash's outfit, hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

LOL, that is great.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

:rofl:

priceless


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Baron is a hippie


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

This might be what Josh Howard was talking about on the Irvin show.....


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

stevemc said:


> This might be what Josh Howard was talking about on the Irvin show.....


what did he say? you talkin marijuana?

Cali & Canada, Baron & Steve smoke that good-good


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

are they look-alikes???


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What the hell are they filming and where can I watch it?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's awesome.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bdiddy is hilarious. i'm glad he's a clipper, even though i'm not a clipper fan.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.basketballforum.com/phoenix-suns/408227-steve-nash-baron-davis-step-brothers-spoof.html



> Jammin said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ibeatyou.com/competition...oomdizzle-and-me-stepbrothers-in-santa-monica
> ...


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

<object width="800" height="414"><param name="movie" value="http://pantherswf.ibeatyou.com/flash/embed.swf?entryID=434880&compID=42216&mediaRoot=pantherswf.ibeatyou.com&root=www.ibeatyou.com/index.php" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><embed src="http://pantherswf.ibeatyou.com/flash/embed.swf?entryID=434880&compID=42216&mediaRoot=pantherswf.ibeatyou.com&root=www.ibeatyou.com/index.php" width="400" height="207" wmode="transparent"></embed></object><img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyMTc*NTQ*NTk1NDYmcHQ9MTIxNzQ1NDUzNjY1NiZwPTE5NjQyMSZkPSZuPSZnPTI=.gif" />

Looks like it's small here... go to the actual website here is the link..
http://www.ibeatyou.com/competition...oomdizzle-and-me-stepbrothers-in-santa-monica


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Possibly the best thing ever. Hilarious.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That is fantastic. Baron Davis' personality is going to be a great addition to the Clippers.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Personality goes a long way... 
I hope to see the Clipper home games packed.. 
I hope to see more Clipper highlights on NBA TV, especially the daily 10.


----------

